# Drake's Island, Plymouth Summer 2012



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

There's a few posts on Drake's Island on here already but I thought I'd share my pictures with you anyway. I'll have to do this in a few posts as there are SO MANY!

For Plymouth folk the island needs no introduction but for the rest of you, Drake's Island sits just off the coast of Plymouth's harbour. It hosts a whole textbook of military history spanning back to the mid 1500's up until WWII. There was an activity centre there in the 1980's and since that closed it's been privately owned, it's heritage has a dubious future. It's been pretty much off-limits since then, which makes it an excellent place to spend a sunny Saturday afternoon - even if most of it was spent underground. And there is a LOT of underground to explore... 

It was an early morning call and a very long day but absolutely one of the best. Despite being there all day I still missed loads and another visit is essential! 

More info and photos are on my blog at www.georgiekirrin.com 

Enjoy!


Along the pontoon and on to the island... 




view-along-the-pontoon by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


Slightly spooky sea mist made for effective covert ops around midday




through-the-aperture by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


View to Devonport




view-to-devonport by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


View over the barracks to Plymouth Hoe




view-over-barracks-to-hoe by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


Tunnel to casemated battery, south




tunnel-to-casemated-bat-south by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


To casemated battery, east




tunnel-to-casemated-bat-east by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


Vaulted magazine




in-the-tunnels-3-graf by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


Activity centre mural




activity-centre-collage by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


A chamber in the main magazine




in-the-tunnels-1-bright by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


One of the hoists in the main magazine




hoist by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


Lamp tunnel




in-the-tunnels-5-narrow-tunnel by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


View south




view-south by GeorgieKirrin, on Flickr


----------



## shane.c (Sep 16, 2012)

Good info and pics thanks for posting,


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 16, 2012)

amazing pics, i love the first one, great job


----------



## muppet (Sep 16, 2012)

i realy realy want to go here realy badly thanks for the post


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## meltdown (Sep 17, 2012)

Cor ! Excellent !
Thanks.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd have liked it more without the HDR.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 18, 2012)

night crawler said:


> I'd have liked it more without the HDR.



Yeah I know..! 

I've just learnt HDR, I'm sure the phase will pass... Although I kinda like HDR - one of those age-old arguements I guess! ;-)


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great report some nice pics.


----------

